
Ask HN: How to make self-hosted software without open sourcing it? - picklevick
Are there examples of ways one can make software that companies can host internally without open sourcing the code to said software?<p>Looking for some guidance as to how to be able to do that.<p>Cheers
======
numpad0
License under proprietary terms?

Like “This software is copyrighted by Picklevick Corp, you don’t hold any
rights we grant you mere permissions to use it. Don’t poke your head around
it”.

You can’t have GPLv2/v3 or similarly licensed components in it though. If you
do and later caught, you’ll be obligated to either cease its use and
distribution, or completely revise your term and supply the source code to
recipients(you don’t have to put it on the Internet)

------
wmf
Don't ship the source code?

~~~
picklevick
How would I give users the ability to self-host the software then?

~~~
lordkrandel
Either you use a compiled language like C/C++ and distribute the binaries or
you obfuscate the source when you distribute it.

